# missing tyler



## hailiejade (Mar 1, 2008)

Yesterday i lost my best friend in the whole world and i feel that if only i had taken him to the vets sooner rather than waiting his death could have been prevented if not made less painful.

He was only 2 and a half , happy , friendly , loving , caring and for every ounce of love i showed him he showed me back.

He has suported me in so many ways where others were not able to that im unsure how i will ever manage with out him

He comforted me whilst i was in the early stages of labour with my son while my partner was sleeping and the hospital wouldnt let me come in , rubbed his soft furry face against mine to wipe my tears when ive been sad , gave me cuddles when ive been stressed to calm me down , shredded bills he thought i might not want to see , ....ill miss so many things about him from the way he would just stare at me as though im the most special person to him the world , the way he would lay on my feet and lick my toes , the haircuts he would give me when he was supposedly grooming me , how he would jump on my bed in the morning to say hello , the smell and feel of his soft fur against my face , how he would sit next to me on the sofa when im eating breakfast and steal bits of my toast , how he would let me no the baby was crying by running and biting my foot and then waiting by my sons door , i could go on and on there are so many special memories and he was so much more than just a pet and now all of a sudden hes taken from me and i dont no why.

Whats worse is that his last moments were so traumatic , i seriously thought he was going to be ok , he had come out of his cage and was watching tv so i thought he had perked up but then he went and curled up on my jumper and wasnt looking to good , i went over to him and cuddled him and after a while he lunged forward made a screaming noise then flew into the air then off to the side screaming in absolute pain till he collapsed on the floor with his eyes glazed and let out his last gasp , for letting him get so bad that he had to die such a slow and painful death i will never forgive myself.



my home feels so empty with out him , i have another rabbit bailey but seeing him ismaking me miss tyler so much more , i really cant believe hes gone , my heart feels as though a huge chunk is missing , im going to get him cremated today , seeing his body so lifeless laying there is killing me , i spent over 2 hours last night cradling him and stroking him wishing he was just sleeping , truly believing that if i kept him warm he would wake up .

I hope he is happy in bunny heaven and that he is no longer in pain , i also hope that he loved me as much as i did him and that what short life he had was happy and good for him , i will miss him forever and never forget him.

Rest in Peace Ty Ty Love you xxxx


----------



## Pipp (Mar 1, 2008)

*hailiejade wrote: *


> Whats worse is that his last moments were so traumatic , i seriously thought he was going to be ok , he had come out of his cage and was watching tv so i thought he had perked up but then he went and curled up on my jumper and wasnt looking to good , i went over to him and cuddled him and after a while he lunged forward made a screaming noise then flew into the air then off to the side screaming in absolute pain till he collapsed on the floor with his eyes glazed and let out his last gasp , for letting him get so bad that he had to die such a slow and painful death i will never forgive myself.


Oh no... so very sorry you lost Tyler. :sad: I'm in tears. 

But as horrible as it was for you, it's unlikely his death was painful for him. Rabbits often gothrough an end-stage convulsive behaviour like that, but it'ssimplya response to the body shutting down. 

It's really complicated, but what I understand,the steps in theagonaljust before complete brain death happen very fast in arabbit -- theydie quickly in order to avoid suffering when caught by an enemy.They have a neurogenic arrest of the heart, butmay continue to breath and gasp for air a little longer, though no pulse is thereanymore, due to residual nervous (brain stem) activity. This is called agonal respiration, at this stage the lungs can fill with water and that contributes to the screaming. 

He was in effect gone and feeling no pain even before he moved.

So sorry you had to watch that happen, it's so upsetting. 

:rip:Tyler 

sas


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am so very very sorry. He knew you loved him very much, rabbits are very smart and they know who loves them. I am sure you have a ton of happy memories of Tyler and with those he will always be around.


----------



## momofmany (Mar 1, 2008)

I am so incredibly sorry for everything you had to go through and for Tyler's death. 

Please try not to blame yourself. I know that is easier said than done, but just try. He knew you loved him and adored him I'm sure. It is never easy to loose a loved one, no matter what the situation. Try to take care of yourself and Bailey as well.

Pipp, thank you for that explanation--I had absolutely no idea but really appreciated reading that!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I had words to ease the pain - all I can say is I'm sorry.

Peg


----------



## polly (Mar 1, 2008)

He sounds like he was a wonderful friend to you. Try not to blame yourself sometimes there is nothing you can do. :hug:

RIP Tyler ray:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so very sorry 

Rest in peace little Tyler

Cheryl


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 1, 2008)

:cry4:I'm so sorry hailiejade, I know Tyler was very special to you, but at least now he is not in any pain whatsoever. 



:rip:Rip Tylerink iris::rainbow: May you have plenty of clovers to munch on all day:clover:


----------



## hailiejade (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words xxx


----------



## hailiejade (Apr 20, 2008)

Sat up in the dark for so long
Just livin' my life on my own then
Right up out of the blue
Bumped into you
I was so amused
By your smile boo
Wanting you to call my phone
So me you can talk just a little more
I didn't know what to do I was feelin' you
Hopin' you would be cool of hangin' out too

I don't know what happened
Got people steady asking
How you go to sleep mad one day
The next wake up so happy?
Love works like magic
And it's so true my mind can't grasp it
I'm just glad that I've got you in my life

_[CHORUS]_
I think about us (all day)
Dream about you (always)
Love ain't always
Complicated _[2x]_

If I'm loving it don't take long
People speculating that it won't last long
But that just can't be true
'cause I've been lovin' you
Like you never knew that I could do
I will never let go gotta hold on
'cause you done made me and
You a happy home
And I give all me to you, I do
Whatever you ask me too

'cause boy you're my
Biggest blessing
They can keep on askin'
How I go to sleep mad one day
The next wake up so happy?
Well love works like magic
And it's so true my mind can't grasp it
I'm so glad that you let me in your life

_[CHORUS X2]_

_[Bridge]_
Boy you make me feel so beautiful
And I ain't never gonna let you go
People say this ain't how it's supposed to go
But I refuse to believe
'cause it happened to me

One day you're
Standin' in the middle of the road
And you don't know where you're goin'
All of a sudden your whole life changed
And life finally gives you somethin' back
It's been a mean world without you
Boy I love you, I love you

for tyler - i still miss you xx


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your Tyler.

Binky Free at the Bridge Tyler.:rainbow:

You were so loved by your Mommie.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry about Tyler. What an awful experience for you. He knew you loved him, and he will always be part of you.

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Tyler sounds like he was an exceptional bunny. He blessed your life by being with you for 2.5 years, and you blessed his life by giving him a loving home and a dear friend. I hope you can focus on your happy memories of him and not his traumatic end, especially with what Pipp said. Tyler sounds like the bunny that everyone would love to have, and I hope remembering how special he was will give you comfort.

Binky free, sweet bunny.:?


----------



## hailiejade (Apr 25, 2008)

tyler was and still is an exceptional bunny , i contacted an animal comminicator a while ago to see if she was able to contact ty , i was a bit sceptical but suprised when she said so much about him she couldnt have possibly known and from what she said what was wrong with him could not have been treated and he was already dying , so had i even got him to the vets chances are they would have just put him to sleep , so am grateful he spent his last moments at home around those he loved it was also nice to hear that he was happy in the spirit world and had a lady bunny friend called charlie as i was worried he would be lonely , i still miss him but am more at peace now and just grateful i had the chance to be with him in this lifetime ive also bonded more with my other rabbit bailey who has helped me move on xx


----------



## hailiejade (Apr 25, 2008)

This is the whole communication , for any one who is interested:

First Impressions:
Tyler is a very handsome guy.
He comes across as a house rabbit.
He immediately brought my attention to his head.
There was a feeling of being dizzy, his head hurting, and his chest feeling tight. I felt he was finding it hard to breathe.
It sadly feels like Tyler had something like a stroke.
I feel as though was a chemical imbalance in his brain.
His head was feeling very strange and he felt sick.
Maybe Tyler suffered a brain tumour or a brain aneurysm?


He has a very sweet character.
But can also be quirky and mischievous.
He loved being held and cuddles.
He showed a picture of a cream fleece he liked.
He loved sweet green hay. Also apple and a green leave that looks like spinach.
He felt so-so about carrots.
Tyler also showed me an image of seed like/pellet food.
He showed himself being in a room with a single bed, all his things in here.
His teeth feel to have grown quite long and needed filing.
I had a feeling from Tyler that he wished to die quickly rather than have a drawn out illness.



 I would like to tell him I still love and miss him very much.

He has always loved you.
I feel you both had a very loving and playful relationship.



 I would like to thank him for being such a special friend.


He would love to snuggle up to you.
He would love to be on your chest.
I also had an image of him playfully nibbling at your ears or ear- rings.
He loved being close to your warmth.



 I would like to know why he died?


It felt he died very quick and it feel related to his brain.
His breathing felt shallow and he went to sleep.



 I would like to know if there was any pain or was he ill and I didn't realise?


It feels like Tyler knew there was something wrong but he didn't know what it was.
He seemed to be enjoying life right up to the last moment.



 I would like to check that he is ok and happy in the spirit world?


Tyler shows himself bounding about the place, feeling happy.
He shows himself enjoying sitting on the furniture â he likes to sit on the sofa.
He is quite a charmer too and has lots of lady admirers in the spirit world.
Everyone adores his beautiful looks.
He also shows another rabbit, a new lady friend of his, called Charlie, who is a mocha colour.





I understand not everyone will believe in afterlife communication but everything written was accurate


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 25, 2008)

Aww, how great to get that infg from the "spiritualist"? Was this done by email or did you meet with this person? I'm sure others would be interested as well.. 

Sorry you lost Tyler, at least you know he was well loved during his life and that he is not suffering.


----------



## hailiejade (Apr 26, 2008)

she was emailed a photo of tyler and then contacts by phone once she has established communication i was un-able to take the call as i have a noisy one year old so she emailed the communication


----------



## hailiejade (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## hailiejade (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## hailiejade (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2008)

Hailie Jade, Tyler was such a gorgeous boy! He sounded very special too. What an amazing bunny. I'm really sorry his last few moments were so traumatic... I can't imagine what that was like for you. Thank you so much Pipp for explaining what happens at the end, it's a relief to know he and other bunnies who have gone in such violent ways probably weren't feeling pain. Also, Hailie Jade, would the lady who did the communication for you be willing to do it for other bunnies? My Tallulah died in May and I'm interested in what the animal lady does.


----------



## hailiejade (Jul 20, 2008)

yes , she does do it for other bunnies , i think she is based in the uk her website is www.animalthoughts.co.uk , i think if you google animal communicators you may find one more local to you , also search kim sheridan as she reccomends some good ones in the states.


----------



## hailiejade (Jul 20, 2008)

also sorry to hear you lost tallulah , is so hard when they go xx


----------



## Becca (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your best bunny friend in the whole world. I don't usually read big posts like that but this one I just had to read as it was concerning *Tyler*.



This post is so moving, and you wrote it in such a brilliant way. If you ever need to talk about anything or maybe have a groan - I'll be here. Just PM me 

Binky Free Tyler

:rainbow:


----------

